# Your Opinions Please: Black Jaquar



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/281033151437?redirect=mobile 

59.00 for an original Aurora Jaq in Black. 

Too much or fair? Or was this a steal? A black Chapparel went off last week for 400.00??


What do you guys think?


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

Whats up with that Seafoam Green '57 chevy?Who makes that body?


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Well.... a Black Jag is worth less than a Gray or Slate Blue Jag.....


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

Isn't the black Chappy a factory painted car vs cast in color like the Jag? I've seen far fewer of the factory painted cars over the years, in any kind of shape. I'd think those would garner the higher dollars. But hey, I'd take either if and when I can find them (and afford them).

-Paul


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Split rear post

Windshield is a re-install

Headlights chipped and touched up

Heavy play wear to the roof 

Heavy play wear to bumpers

Hop up gear


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

.
Clearly, back in 1964, three different guys each had a black Jaguar with the chrome worn off the entire front bumper-edge, _just like that one_. 

-- D


----------



## Don66GTO (Sep 14, 2011)

*57 Chevy*



philo426 said:


> Whats up with that Seafoam Green '57 chevy?Who makes that body?


That's an AW 100th anniversary car and it's more of light mint green .


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

I like it!


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

Is it me, or are the back wheel openings cut? It is hard to tell from most of the side shots but the picture of the underside of the body looks awfully rough.


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

Don66GTO said:


> That's an AW 100th anniversary car and it's more of light mint green .


Interesting listing too. 

hmmm let's see...

Original Aurora NOS Chassis , check

'57 Chevrolet Bel Air (that's an old car alright) , check

Is complete _" with BOX!!! "_ , check

SEA FOAM GREEN (that's vintage) , check

*zero track time and in Brand New Condition!!! *(sweet) , check

Never Used! , check

SILICONE REAR SLICKS! (awesome), check

The body has NO issues and unbelivable detail!!! , check

Body manufactured by... uumm... manufactured by... oh my ! !.... it doesn't say????

Oh well, it's got sooo much going for it and so much effort was put into customizing it... $30/$40/$60/$100.. it's the total package, so who would care right??


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

Nine bidders can't be wrong.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

tjd241 said:


> Interesting listing too.
> 
> hmmm let's see...
> 
> ...




Hahahahaha nothing like an honest seller huh.

Freaking tool!!


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

old blue said:


> Nine bidders can't be wrong.


yeah ya know, I guess you're right Blue. Besides, it's the Christmas Season and it's all about giving and good will towards men and all that stuff.


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

Don't you think it was a bit odd that Aurora offered the 1/48 '57 Chevy Super Model Motoring but never offered a HO T-jet version?


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I think it's odd that all these years have gone by and no one has made a 56 Chevy for T jet. I think it's even stranger that no one has offered any of the 55-57 Nomads for a T jet, and I don't think a cut up AFX/AW version will look right as the roof rib spacing will be off.


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

slotcarman12078 said:


> I think it's odd that all these years have gone by and no one has made a 56 Chevy for T jet.


Doesn't MEV produce a '56 Chevy body??


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

None that I've seen. He does do a 57 Belaire and 58 Chevy, and a couple 59 Chevy wagons, but no Nomads, 55 or 56 Chevys.


----------



## bobwoodly (Aug 25, 2008)

old blue said:


> Is it me, or are the back wheel openings cut? It is hard to tell from most of the side shots but the picture of the underside of the body looks awfully rough.


I'm with you. When I buy stuff on ebay I always look for wheel well shine on the underside of the wells, not always a perfect indicator but generally works for me. This whole car looks jenky to me.


----------



## TEAM D.V.S. (Nov 11, 2007)

I am not a expert but when the guys says it a original car in the original box but it has a aftermarket crown gear on it doesn't that make this car lose some value and make the seller sound less credible ?

Just asking , Jaybo


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

Looks like the seller's Boxed, Seafoam, Chevy Bel Air was scrubbed from the other items listing. Shame too, the body had NO issues and unbelivable detail!!! :dude:


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

old blue said:


> Nine bidders can't be wrong.


No, but they can be mislead


----------



## 70ss (Aug 22, 2005)

tjd241 said:


> Looks like the seller's Boxed, Seafoam, Chevy Bel Air was scrubbed from the other items listing. Shame too, the body had NO issues and unbelivable detail!!! :dude:


Not srubbed was sold for 42.99. http://www.ebay.com/itm/Original-Au...=&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*that's sad... Chassis $15, JL body $27.99 ????*

That buyer was me back in 2001. I got snookered real good a couple times. Did I learn?.... Sure, eventually, just sad that there seems to be an acceptable "freight charge" for noobs, that some sellers are just all too willing to charge. Say what you will about buyer beware, educate yourself, it's worth whatever someone will pay.... It still stinks.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

nuther, yep, i think some of us have fallen into the same trap and only learned the lesson the hard way.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

This guy has a bunch of pics of the AW 57 and in only 2 you can see the big 100 on the trunk. That buyer is gonna bug when he gets that 5 dollar body.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Lambs to the slaughter.


----------

